# No vax pentita ricoverata: "Fatevi il vaccino, io ho sbagliato". Video.



## fabri47 (4 Agosto 2021)

È divenuto virale il video di una *no vax pentita* di non essersi fatta il vaccino anti-covid ed ora *ricoverata *in un ospedale di Agrigento. Attaccata ad un respiratore artificiale, la paziente ha affermato nel video: "_*Vaccinatevi subito, è una malattia bruttissima...Io non ho fatto il vaccino come tutti quelli che sono ricoverati qui. Siamo profondamente pentiti.* E' una malattia terribile, difficile da superare quando si riesce"._

Video al secondo post.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Agosto 2021)




----------



## Ringhio8 (4 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> È divenuto virale il video di una *no vax pentita* di non essersi fatta il vaccino anti-covid ed ora *ricoverata *in un ospedale di Agrigento. Attaccata ad un respiratore artificiale, la paziente ha affermato nel video: "_*Vaccinatevi subito, è una malattia bruttissima...Io non ho fatto il vaccino come tutti quelli che sono ricoverati qui. Siamo profondamente pentiti.* E' una malattia terribile, difficile da superare quando si riesce"._
> 
> Video al secondo post.


Quando sarò attaccato ad un tubo mi pentirò pure io forse, ad oggi una in quella "forma fisica" ha poco di cui lamentarsi, ha abusato del suo corpo per anni, la colpa non é né del covid né del vaccino mancato


----------



## evideon (4 Agosto 2021)

Ha ha ha ha... Le pensano proprio tutte. Non sanno più chi comprare pur di far vaccinare la gente.


----------



## 7vinte (4 Agosto 2021)

evideon ha scritto:


> Ha ha ha ha... Le pensano proprio tutte. Non sanno più chi comprare pur di far vaccinare la gente.


Gombloddo!1!1!1!


----------



## chicagousait (4 Agosto 2021)

Ah dovrebbe anche dispiacermi di questa no Vax pentita?


----------



## mil77 (4 Agosto 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Quando sarò attaccato ad un tubo mi pentirò pure io forse, ad oggi una in quella "forma fisica" ha poco di cui lamentarsi, ha abusato del suo corpo per anni, la colpa non é né del covid né del vaccino mancato


Ma in base a cosa parli del suo fisico che non si vede nemmeno?


----------



## __king george__ (4 Agosto 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Quando sarò attaccato ad un tubo mi pentirò pure io forse, ad oggi una in quella "forma fisica" ha poco di cui lamentarsi, ha abusato del suo corpo per anni, la colpa non é né del covid né del vaccino mancato


cioè? come fai a sapere della sua forma fisica scusa??


----------



## admin (4 Agosto 2021)

Consiglio spassionato: fatevi sto vaccino. Questi sono dei mostri. Peggiori di quelli di cento anni fa. Vedrete che metteranno in giro release feroci, proprio per far sì che anche i più contrari alla fine lo chiedano in ginocchio sui ceci, sto siero.


----------



## admin (4 Agosto 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Quando sarò attaccato ad un tubo mi pentirò pure io forse, ad oggi una in quella "forma fisica" ha poco di cui lamentarsi, ha abusato del suo corpo per anni, la colpa non é né del covid né del vaccino mancato



Questa stava messa male, vero, ma posso assicurarti che più di qualcuno che conosco, gente in forma, è finito in ospedale. Addirittura un preparatore atletico di una squadra di Serie D, una bestia fisicamente, è finito in terapia intensiva. Conosce anche gente che non ha avuto mezzo sintomo. Ma sta robaccia cinese è un terno al lotto. Dipende come la prendi e come stai in quel preciso momento.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Agosto 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Quando sarò attaccato ad un tubo mi pentirò pure io forse, ad oggi una in quella "forma fisica" ha poco di cui lamentarsi, ha abusato del suo corpo per anni, la colpa non é né del covid né del vaccino mancato


Non c'è niente di cui pentirsi 
Queste testimonianze sono come quelle che arrivano dagli usa,dove gli infermieri rilasciano interviste deridendo i "no vax" (ormai tutti sono considerati no vax) che arrivati in terapia intensiva,implorano per farsi iniettare il vaccino.

E' una mossa per convincere gli indecisi,nulla più,nulla meno.


----------



## vota DC (4 Agosto 2021)

Se avete avuto il covid anche in forma leggera PRETENDETE di fare due dosi. La boiata della singola dose dei professoroni dal braccino corto non si applica in un virus imparentato con il raffreddore e quindi super mutevole.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Questa stava messa male, vero, ma posso assicurarti che più di qualcuno che conosco, gente in forma, è finito in ospedale. Addirittura un preparatore atletico di una squadra di Serie D, una bestia fisicamente, è finito in terapia intensiva. Conosce anche gente che non ha avuto mezzo sintomo. Ma sta robaccia cinese è un terno al lotto. Dipende come la prendi e come stai in quel preciso momento.


è così ma ormai il disco è che fa male solo ai grassi..........


----------



## evideon (4 Agosto 2021)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Gombloddo!1!1!1!


Si, BWANA. Anzi, è molto di più.


----------



## varvez (5 Agosto 2021)

Non dubito della buona fede della persona. Però poi in giro per il webbe succedono queste cose


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Agosto 2021)

varvez ha scritto:


> Non dubito della buona fede della persona. Però poi in giro per il webbe succedono queste cose
> Vedi l'allegato 1175


due persone diverse con lo stesso post? sono le classiche catene, non ci vedo nessun complotto particolare


----------



## hakaishin (5 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Questa stava messa male, vero, ma posso assicurarti che più di qualcuno che conosco, gente in forma, è finito in ospedale. Addirittura un preparatore atletico di una squadra di Serie D, una bestia fisicamente, è finito in terapia intensiva. Conosce anche gente che non ha avuto mezzo sintomo. Ma sta robaccia cinese è un terno al lotto. Dipende come la prendi e come stai in quel preciso momento.


Sicuramente ma rimane sempre un virus pericoloso per gli anziani malati. Questo è


----------



## jumpy65 (5 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> È divenuto virale il video di una *no vax pentita* di non essersi fatta il vaccino anti-covid ed ora *ricoverata *in un ospedale di Agrigento. Attaccata ad un respiratore artificiale, la paziente ha affermato nel video: "_*Vaccinatevi subito, è una malattia bruttissima...Io non ho fatto il vaccino come tutti quelli che sono ricoverati qui. Siamo profondamente pentiti.* E' una malattia terribile, difficile da superare quando si riesce"._
> 
> Video al secondo post.


A parte il video penso non ci sia alcun ragionevole motivo per non vaccinarsi. Se una persona non ha controindicazioni evidenti dovrebbe vaccinarsi senza pensarci due volte. Se invece qualcuno si ritiene invulnerabile oppure che sia tutto un complotto per far arricchire le case farmaceutiche faccia come crede. I 4 milioni di morti non sono un'invenzione. E il vaccino riduce del 95% la probabilità di morire.


----------



## Manue (5 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> È divenuto virale il video di una *no vax pentita* di non essersi fatta il vaccino anti-covid ed ora *ricoverata *in un ospedale di Agrigento. Attaccata ad un respiratore artificiale, la paziente ha affermato nel video: "_*Vaccinatevi subito, è una malattia bruttissima...Io non ho fatto il vaccino come tutti quelli che sono ricoverati qui. Siamo profondamente pentiti.* E' una malattia terribile, difficile da superare quando si riesce"._
> 
> Video al secondo post.



Non so se sia propaganda, se sia stata consigliata di fare il video o se sia farina del suo sacco, 
a prescindere da questo, ci sta che la signora si pentita realmente.


----------



## Manue (5 Agosto 2021)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> A parte il video penso non ci sia alcun ragionevole motivo per non vaccinarsi. Se una persona non ha controindicazioni evidenti dovrebbe vaccinarsi senza pensarci due volte. Se invece qualcuno si ritiene invulnerabile oppure che sia tutto un complotto per far arricchire le case farmaceutiche faccia come crede. I 4 milioni di morti non sono un'invenzione. E il vaccino riduce del 95% la probabilità di morire.



Perché ci sono tante di quelle informazioni pro e contro, che fanno sorgere il dubbio, dunque uno temporeggia.
Chiaramente se se lo può permettere, se l'età gioca dalla sua parte a livello statistico, ecc ecc...
ad esempio per me è una boiata vaccinare dai 12 enni in su... per me...

in ogni caso se hai voglia di leggere, riportato sul sito del Senato e fa riferimento a Dottori che non sono novax, semplicemente si fanno delle domande... ed è un esempio, ma se ne trovano tante di testimonianze di medici neutrali che sollevano dubbi...





__





ShowDoc








www.senato.it


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Agosto 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Perché ci sono tante di quelle informazioni pro e contro, che fanno sorgere il dubbio, dunque uno temporeggia.
> Chiaramente se se lo può permettere, se l'età gioca dalla sua parte a livello statistico, ecc ecc...
> ad esempio per me è una boiata vaccinare dai 12 enni in su... per me...
> 
> ...


Scusa,ma quello è il sito ufficiale del senato ?


----------



## Manue (5 Agosto 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Scusa,ma quello è il sito ufficiale del senato ?


 Sì esatto, sito ufficiale del Senato della Repubblica.

È una bella scrittura, secondo me importante leggerla a prescindere dalle proprie ferme convinzioni...

l'unica cosa certa è che non si può etichettare come bufala poiché è pubblicata sul sito ufficiale del Senato


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Agosto 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Sì esatto, sito ufficiale del Senato della Repubblica.
> 
> È una bella scrittura, secondo me importante leggerla a prescindere dalle proprie ferme convinzioni...
> 
> l'unica cosa certa è che non si può etichettare come bufala poiché è pubblicata sul sito ufficiale del Senato


Da non sottovalutare anche questa parte



> "Tutti gli studi di fase 3 sui vaccini COVID-19 sono in corso e non dovrebbero concludersi fino alla fine del 2022/inizio 2023. I vaccini sono, quindi, attualmente sperimentali con dati limitati sulla sicurezza degli adulti a breve termine e non disponibili (...). La tecnologia del vaccino mRNA completamente nuova, che non è mai stata precedentemente approvata per l'uso nell'uomo (...). I potenziali effetti a insorgenza tardiva possono richiedere mesi o anni per manifestarsi. Le limitate sperimentazioni sui bambini intraprese fino ad oggi sono totalmente sottodimensionate per escludere effetti collaterali non comuni ma gravi.


----------



## gabri65 (5 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> È divenuto virale il video di una *no vax pentita* di non essersi fatta il vaccino anti-covid ed ora *ricoverata *in un ospedale di Agrigento. Attaccata ad un respiratore artificiale, la paziente ha affermato nel video: "_*Vaccinatevi subito, è una malattia bruttissima...Io non ho fatto il vaccino come tutti quelli che sono ricoverati qui. Siamo profondamente pentiti.* E' una malattia terribile, difficile da superare quando si riesce"._
> 
> Video al secondo post.



Mah, secondo me è roba da ignorare. Insieme all'estremo opposto dei no-vax, eh.

Queste sono cose estremiste e strumentali, e servono solo a scavare un solco sempre più profondo.


----------



## Masanijey (5 Agosto 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Perché ci sono tante di quelle informazioni pro e contro, che fanno sorgere il dubbio, dunque uno temporeggia.
> Chiaramente se se lo può permettere, se l'età gioca dalla sua parte a livello statistico, ecc ecc...
> ad esempio per me è una boiata vaccinare dai 12 enni in su... per me...
> 
> ...


Manue, sai come si manda un pm? Volevo scriverti una cosa in privato ma con la nuova grafica non riesco.


----------



## Manue (5 Agosto 2021)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Manue, sai come si manda un pm? Volevo scriverti una cosa in privato ma con la nuova grafica non riesco.



Ho guardato un pò qua e la, verifica se ti è arrivato un mio messaggio


----------



## Marilson (5 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Questa stava messa male, vero, ma posso assicurarti che più di qualcuno che conosco, gente in forma, è finito in ospedale. Addirittura un preparatore atletico di una squadra di Serie D, una bestia fisicamente, è finito in terapia intensiva. Conosce anche gente che non ha avuto mezzo sintomo. Ma sta robaccia cinese è un terno al lotto. Dipende come la prendi e come stai in quel preciso momento.


purtroppo le cose stanno esattamente cosi. Qui in UK ha fatto scalpore il caso di un istruttore di fitness amante dell'arrampicata sportiva di 42 anni, zero malattie e fisico bestiale, anti vax convinto, prende il virus, finisce in terapia intensiva e muore. C'e' veramente da farsela sotto con sta roba, io veramente non so chi non e' vaccinato come fa a stare tranquillo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Agosto 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> purtroppo le cose stanno esattamente cosi. Qui in UK ha fatto scalpore il caso di un istruttore di fitness amante dell'arrampicata sportiva di 42 anni, zero malattie e fisico bestiale, anti vax convinto, prende il virus, finisce in terapia intensiva e muore. C'e' veramente da farsela sotto con sta roba, io veramente non so chi non e' vaccinato come fa a stare tranquillo.


Anche perché tra un pó saranno circondati da Vaccinati che magari sono asintomatici perché il vaccino li rende resistenti, magari sono anche poco contagiosi…. Ma io se non fossi vaccinato e fossi in una stanza con 6-7 contagiati asintomatici, leggermente contagiosi….. tranquillo non starei.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Agosto 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> C'e' veramente da farsela sotto con sta roba, io veramente non so chi non e' vaccinato come fa a stare tranquillo.


(Ultimi dati OMS. Fonte: Health Emergency Dashboard, 03 agosto ore 17.19 )


*198.234.951* casi confermati nel mondo dall'inizio della pandemia.
*4.227.359* morti.
Pare che tutti ora debbano prendersi la forma grave,finire in terapia intensiva e poi perire.
Questi sono i danni di 1 anno e mezzo di bombardamento mediatico 24 ore su 24..


----------



## Marilson (5 Agosto 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Anche perché tra un pó saranno circondati da Vaccinati che magari sono asintomatici perché il vaccino li rende resistenti, magari sono anche poco contagiosi…. Ma io se non fossi vaccinato e fossi in una stanza con 6-7 contagiati asintomatici, leggermente contagiosi….. tranquillo non starei.


esattamente


----------



## Marilson (5 Agosto 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> (Ultimi dati OMS. Fonte: Health Emergency Dashboard, 03 agosto ore 17.19 )
> 
> 
> *198.234.951* casi confermati nel mondo dall'inizio della pandemia.
> ...


ovviamente no, ma tu personalmente, non ne avrai mai la certezza. A me solo questo basta.


----------



## cris (5 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> È divenuto virale il video di una *no vax pentita* di non essersi fatta il vaccino anti-covid ed ora *ricoverata *in un ospedale di Agrigento. Attaccata ad un respiratore artificiale, la paziente ha affermato nel video: "_*Vaccinatevi subito, è una malattia bruttissima...Io non ho fatto il vaccino come tutti quelli che sono ricoverati qui. Siamo profondamente pentiti.* E' una malattia terribile, difficile da superare quando si riesce"._
> 
> Video al secondo post.


Che scoperta.. si svegliano quanto escon dal mondo dei sogni e si scontran con la realta.

meglio tardi che mai


----------



## Manue (5 Agosto 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> ovviamente no, ma tu personalmente, non ne avrai mai la certezza. A me solo questo basta.



Questo è vero, è un virus con il quale non si ha la certezza.


----------



## varvez (7 Agosto 2021)

Ma non c'è alcuna macchinazione, no no.

Chi ancora ci crede si dia una svegliata. E lo dico per il SUO bene


----------



## Oronzo Cana (7 Agosto 2021)

varvez ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 1183
> Vedi l'allegato 1184
> 
> Ma non c'è alcuna macchinazione, no no.
> ...


e dove starebbe la macchinazione? è dall'inizio della pandemia che ogni tanto esce il no vax che prende il covid e lo rende noto tramite social , è un comportamento naturale dell'essere umano non credere finche non prova in prima persona


----------



## __king george__ (7 Agosto 2021)

varvez ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 1183
> Vedi l'allegato 1184
> 
> Ma non c'è alcuna macchinazione, no no.
> ...


cioè? non ho capito...


----------



## Sculacciacciughe (7 Agosto 2021)

Non ti vuoi vaccinare e poi *****?

Selezione naturale, un bene per l'umanità eliminare esemplari inferiori.


----------



## Milanoide (9 Agosto 2021)

Anche io da tempo ho fatto una riflessione "eugenetica" come quella del post sopra.
Intanto è morto Dick Farrell. 
Cercatevi chi era e cosa diceva.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Agosto 2021)

varvez ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 1183
> Vedi l'allegato 1184
> 
> Ma non c'è alcuna macchinazione, no no.
> ...


Eh si un palese gomplotto...si capisce chiaramente..


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Agosto 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> (Ultimi dati OMS. Fonte: Health Emergency Dashboard, 03 agosto ore 17.19 )
> 
> 
> *198.234.951* casi confermati nel mondo dall'inizio della pandemia.
> ...


E ti pare poco una probabilità del 2% di schiattare se ti becchi sta robaccia che è pure super contagiosa? Inoltre questi sono i morti, ma non è che quelli che finiscono in terapia intensiva e se la cavano se la passino bene eh..e lì saliamo a quasi il 10% di probabilità..

Ti dicessero domani che se assaggi un determinato cibo hai il 10% di probabilità di finire all'ospedale e il 2% di schiattare vorrei proprio vedere se lo assaggeresti..


----------



## Manue (9 Agosto 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E ti pare poco una probabilità del 2% di schiattare se ti becchi sta robaccia che è pure super contagiosa? Inoltre questi sono i morti, ma non è che quelli che finiscono in terapia intensiva e se la cavano se la passino bene eh..e lì saliamo a quasi il 10% di probabilità..
> 
> Ti dicessero domani che se assaggi un determinato cibo hai il 10% di probabilità di finire all'ospedale e il 2% di schiattare vorrei proprio vedere se lo assaggeresti..



Però non è corretto generalizzare in questo modo, siamo ai confini della disinformazione.

Prima di tutto il tasso di letalità andrebbe suddiviso per fasce d'età, in secondo luogo andrebbero accertati tutti i decessi, poiché come ho riportato più volte, un mio zio morì di cancro nell'estate 2020, l'ospedale lo chiuse in un sacco nero e lo certificò come positivo, questo è un fatto reale e chissà quanti così, poiché era di prassi.

Inoltre,
per avere senso la percentuale deve avere un denominatore solido, cosa impossibile in questo caso poiché la stessa oms ci dice che non si possono contare gli asintomatici...

quindi boh,
chissà il vero tasso di letalità di questo virus,
che sicuramente non è da sottovalutare, ma qui stiamo arrivando, anche dalle parole dette da Draghi, che se uno non si vaccina, prima o poi prende il virus e muore.
Leggermente estremo.

Ricordo che i vaccinati statisticamente hanno poche probabilità di finire in TI, sicuramente molto minori di un non vaccinato, ma non bisogna dimenticare che i vaccini sono come una batteria, più passa il tempo e più sono di minor efficacia. Pfitzer ad esempio, a 6 mesi di distanza dalla seconda dose, copre per il 60%, pensiamo quindi a 8-10 mesi... e arriverà il momento che anche un vaccinato, sarà un ex vaccinato che può infettarsi, magari in attesa di ripetere il ciclo vaccinale.
Non è comodo per nessuno, riassumere il concetto che virus = morte.

Poi, fate vobis, ognuno gestirà a modo proprio.


----------



## Manue (9 Agosto 2021)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Anche io da tempo ho fatto una riflessione "eugenetica" come quella del post sopra.
> Intanto è morto Dick Farrell.
> Cercatevi chi era e cosa diceva.



E ce ne saranno tanti altri di episodi così, 
come ci saranno anche quelli che la pensano come Farrell, prendono il virus e guariscono.

Ci sarà di tutto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Agosto 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Però non è corretto generalizzare in questo modo, siamo ai confini della disinformazione.
> 
> Prima di tutto il tasso di letalità andrebbe suddiviso per fasce d'età, in secondo luogo andrebbero accertati tutti i decessi, poiché come ho riportato più volte, un mio zio morì di cancro nell'estate 2020, l'ospedale lo chiuse in un sacco nero e lo certificò come positivo, questo è un fatto reale e chissà quanti così, poiché era di prassi.
> 
> ...


Ma è probabilissimo che il vaccino andrà rifatto..anzi lo do quasi per scontato...

Il punto è che possiamo disquisire in continuo su numeri statistiche e altro..ma la verità è una sola: tutti gli stati del mondo si stanno attivando contro la pandemia, tutti i governi stanno spingendo per i vaccini, davvero vogliamo credere al super mega complotto mondiale?? Un complotto che vede allineati USa, Europa, Russia, Cina...tutti con interessi diversi e tutti intenti però a complottare contro "il popolo"?

Va da se che è per forza di cose una fesseria...

Anche se uno ha dubbi sul vaccino e sulla sua efficacia è comunque sempre più che non avere nulla...cioé fa ridere che si dica "ecco il vaccino ti copre solo il 70%"...e invece essere protetti solo dalla mascherina sarebbe più saggio?

Io ci vedo solo un enorme pregiudizio e un voler essere "contro" per posizione presa...non vedo alcuna differenza tra chi oggi si dice contro il vaccino a un NO TAV...stesso modo di porsi contro qualcosa che per tutti ha senso per il solo gusto di essere la componente "contro" al sistema...peccato che non siamo nella terra di mezzo e non c'è alcun oscuro signore da combattere


----------



## Manue (9 Agosto 2021)

.


----------



## danjr (9 Agosto 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non c'è niente di cui pentirsi
> Queste testimonianze sono come quelle che arrivano dagli usa,dove gli infermieri rilasciano interviste deridendo i "no vax" (ormai tutti sono considerati no vax) che arrivati in terapia intensiva,implorano per farsi iniettare il vaccino.
> 
> E' una mossa per convincere gli indecisi,nulla più,nulla meno.


Per il novax modello è troppo semplice pensare che questo sia un fake ehehe i no vax mica li freghi così, sono furbi


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Agosto 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Dopo quanto letto direi che il mio intento è fallito,
> passo e chiudo.
> 
> Sinceramente dover essere etichettato anche come uno che vuole esser contro per posizione presa,
> ...


Può stare bene che se uno può permettersi di temporeggiare lo faccia, scelta sua rispettabilissima..basta che non pretenda che non ci siano restrizioni legate al fatto di non essere vaccinati..ma non perché lo dico io, ma la comunità scientifica che invita a vaccinarsi..non ci si può fidare della scienza solo quando fa comodo

Anche perché se domani si dicesse "fate come vi pare, vaccinati o no cambia nulla" il tasso di vaccinati scenderebbe vertiginosamente..perché purtroppo lo sappiamo che sarebbe così...da qui gli "incentivi" a vaccinarsi...non ci vedo nulla di scandaloso..se siamo arrivati perfino a fare la lotteria degli scontrini perché la gente si faccia fare lo scontrino..


----------



## Manue (9 Agosto 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Può stare bene che se uno può permettersi di temporeggiare lo faccia, scelta sua rispettabilissima..basta che non pretenda che non ci siano restrizioni legate al fatto di non essere vaccinati..ma non perché lo dico io, ma la comunità scientifica che invita a vaccinarsi..non ci si può fidare della scienza solo quando fa comodo
> 
> Anche perché se domani si dicesse "fate come vi pare, vaccinati o no cambia nulla" il tasso di vaccinati scenderebbe vertiginosamente..perché purtroppo lo sappiamo che sarebbe così...da qui gli "incentivi" a vaccinarsi...non ci vedo nulla di scandaloso..se siamo arrivati perfino a fare la lotteria degli scontrini perché la gente si faccia fare lo scontrino..



Personalmente non pretendo niente, 
se mi dicono che devo avere il green pass per entrare allo stadio, se mi dicono che devo avere il green pass per entrare al ristorante, in piscina, su un'aereo, negli Stati Uniti o in Giappone...
ne prendo atto.
Non sono contro il pass, non sono neanche a favore, ne prendo atto.
Posso concordare su certe cose, ad esempio le palestra, molto difficile avere un atteggiamento di sicurezza, meno con altre, tipo il ristorante, dove fino ad oggi ne ho sempre usufruito e non sono stati certo loro veicoli di trasmissione poiché le misure adottate erano perfette.

Spero solo che chi ha il green pass possa godersi la libertà dalla mascherina, 
ad esempio, citando ancora il ristorante, spero per voi che non dovete usare la mascherina quando vi alzate dal tavolo, altrimenti non ha tutto sto senso.

Per quanto riguarda il vaccino, 
il futuro è tracciato, prima o poi lo farò, non riesco a vivere a tamponi.
Ed inoltre non mi dispiace raggiungere quella sensazione che potrò star più tranquillo rispetto a questo virus, 
non che ora non ci dorma la notte, ma la logica impone che un vaccinato sia più tranquillo di un non vaccinato.
Sono perplesso sulle reazioni avverse, non solo nell'immediato, anche nel futuro, 
la dicitura "non è possibile al momento prevedere danni futuri" non è proprio bella... è sperimentale e ci sta, ma tranquillissimo non mi lascia.. voglio arrivare a quel giorno il più informato possibile.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Questa stava messa male, vero, ma posso assicurarti che più di qualcuno che conosco, gente in forma, è finito in ospedale. Addirittura un preparatore atletico di una squadra di Serie D, una bestia fisicamente, è finito in terapia intensiva. Conosce anche gente che non ha avuto mezzo sintomo. Ma sta robaccia cinese è un terno al lotto. Dipende come la prendi e come stai in quel preciso momento.


Confermo.
Ho amici con fisico da bronzi di riace e che fanno vita sana finiti in ospedale attaccati a una macchina. 
Dipende come ti prende..


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Agosto 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Sono perplesso sulle reazioni avverse, non solo nell'immediato, anche nel futuro,
> la dicitura "non è possibile al momento prevedere danni futuri" non è proprio bella... è sperimentale e ci sta, ma tranquillissimo non mi lascia.. voglio arrivare a quel giorno il più informato possibile.


Certamente lascia perplessi..e infatti è comunque una cosa che fa pensare..ma poi ci penso e dico: quante cose mangio ogni giorno e non so cosa c'è dentro? Quanti farmaci ho preso che chissà se sono perfetti? Quanti oggetti cinesi con sostanze tossiche avrò maneggiato?

Qui c'è un vaccino sperimentale che però almeno protegge in parte da una malattia pericolosa..


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Confermo.
> Ho amici con fisico da bronzi di riace e che fanno vita sana finiti in ospedale attaccati a una macchina.
> Dipende come ti prende..


Ma infatti ormai si sa che è soggettivo e non prevedibile..ma ancora gira sta storia che stanno male solo i vecchi obesi


----------



## Manue (9 Agosto 2021)

fonte Statista.com
per rendere tutti consapevoli dell'attualità...dato che è venuto fuori pochi post fa.

Bye


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Agosto 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 1189
> 
> 
> fonte Statista.com
> ...


Ma se son morte delle persone sotto i 40 anni come fa ad essere zero la percentuale?!


----------



## jumpy65 (10 Agosto 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Però non è corretto generalizzare in questo modo, siamo ai confini della disinformazione.
> 
> Prima di tutto il tasso di letalità andrebbe suddiviso per fasce d'età, in secondo luogo andrebbero accertati tutti i decessi, poiché come ho riportato più volte, un mio zio morì di cancro nell'estate 2020, l'ospedale lo chiuse in un sacco nero e lo certificò come positivo, questo è un fatto reale e chissà quanti così, poiché era di prassi.
> 
> ...


Di disinformazione mi sa che ne hai fatta di più tu. Quardando i dati statistici di mortalità si vede che è il contrario di quanto asserisce. I morti da quando è iniziniziato il covid sono aumentati di più di quanto ufficialmente dichiarato e considera che sono praticamente spariti i morti per influenza. Portare il caso di tuo zio o simili non è utile in nessun modo. Inoltre il vaccino non è immunizzante. Quindi il vaccinato si può infettare anche subito. Il punto cruciale è che le probabilità di conseguenze gravi sono bassissime e questo potrebbe rimanere vero per sempre. Stiamo parlando di virus diversi, ma dopo uno shift del virus influenzale, assimilabile al SARS cov2 rispetto al SARS, come nel caso della spagnola, ci sono stati moltissimi morti. Poi begli anni successivi i morti sono calati per immunità naturale perché il vaccino non c'era. I successivi drift, cioè le varianti, non hanno portato a epidemie così impattanti. Questo non è un virus influenzale ma non sappiamo esattamente come si comporti.
Non mi sembra che sia stato scritto da nessuna parte che virus=morte ma concorderai che questa è una delle peggiori epidemie che si sono viste al mondo negli ultimi 100 anni. Non c'è alcun motivo al mondo per cui una persona senza controindicazioni cliniche e sana di mente possa decidere di non vaccinarsi.


----------



## jumpy65 (10 Agosto 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma se son morte delle persone sotto i 40 anni come fa ad essere zero la percentuale?!


Questa non è la percentuale dei morti è la probabilità di morte. Se muore 1 sotto i 40 anni su 1 milione di infetti, la probabilità di morte è irrilevante. Ma non vuol dire che se non ***** a 30 anni uscirne sia una passeggiata. Vuole dire che il tuo fisico ti permette di sopravvivere. Quello di un novantenne a parità di condizioni magari no. Anche il vaccino influenzale è consigliato agli anziani poi lo possono fare tutti ma è improbabile che un trentenne muoia di influenza, molto più probabile che accada a un novantenne, anche se con percentuali ben diverse rispetto al covid19.


----------



## __king george__ (10 Agosto 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma è probabilissimo che il vaccino andrà rifatto..anzi lo do quasi per scontato...
> 
> Il punto è che possiamo disquisire in continuo su numeri statistiche e altro..ma la verità è una sola:* tutti gli stati del mondo si stanno attivando contro la pandemia, tutti i governi stanno spingendo per i vaccini, davvero vogliamo credere al super mega complotto mondiale?? Un complotto che vede allineati USa, Europa, Russia, Cina...tutti con interessi diversi e tutti intenti però a complottare contro "il popolo"?
> 
> ...


ma si è ovvio dai..non è tanto diverso dal terrapiattismo..credere che si sono tutti uniti (astronauti,scienziati,tecnici,ecc) e nessuno parla mai..nessuna voce circola mai..ma tutti vanno compatti e senza mai tradirsi con l'obiettivo comune di nasconderci la verità 

è il succo del complottismo diciamo..che a volte è anche divertente leggere..ma non tanto per deridere quanto perchè comunque ha spunti anche divertenti a volte

questo post non è rivolto a nessuno in particolare del forum sia chiaro..in realtà è anche oltre il discorso del vaccino ma piu in generale...perchè tanto ieri era una cosa oggi è il vaccino domani un'altra ancora

poi c'è sempre ovunque qualcosa che non viene detto..qualcosa di non chiaro..sempre..ma questo è nella natura delle cose

dire che la NASA e la CIA hanno files segreti (in parte anche rivelati) su "cose" strane..avvistamenti o fenomeni vari non spiegati è una cosa..dire che hanno omini verdi nascosti in cantina è un'altra direi..


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Agosto 2021)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> Questa non è la percentuale dei morti è la probabilità di morte. Se muore 1 sotto i 40 anni su 1 milione di infetti, la probabilità di morte è irrilevante. Ma non vuol dire che se non ***** a 30 anni uscirne sia una passeggiata. Vuole dire che il tuo fisico ti permette di sopravvivere. Quello di un novantenne a parità di condizioni magari no. Anche il vaccino influenzale è consigliato agli anziani poi lo possono fare tutti ma è improbabile che un trentenne muoia di influenza, molto più probabile che accada a un novantenne, anche se con percentuali ben diverse rispetto al covid19.


I morti per covid sotto i 40 anni in Italia sono circa 355.
Tralasciando il fatto che dubito altamente la normale influenza facesse 355 morti sotto i 40 anni, ci si dimentica sempre un particolare importantissimo.
Non è tanto il numero dei morti da guardare, ma l'età media dei ricoveri in ordinaria ed in intensiva.
I numeri dicono che l'età media dei ricoveri ordinari è di 49 anni mentre quella dei ricoveri in intensiva è di 62 anni. Considerando che si tratta di una media, il dato è altamente preoccupante. 62 anni di età media in intensiva vuol dire che nonostante la maggioranza dei morti sia over 70 (e quindi anche il numero degli stessi ricoverati è elevato) in ospedale finisce gente molto più giovane, l'età media dei decessi si attesta attorno ai 75 anni per poter arrivare a 62 anni di età media in intensiva vuol dire che ci finiscono anche gli under 40 e 50 altrimenti sarebbe impossibile arrivare ad un età media così bassa vista l'età dei deceduti.
Stesso discorso per i ricoveri ordinari, anzi, il 49 di media mette in evidenza come in ospedale finiscano tranquillamente anche under 40.

Tutto questo cosa vuol dire? Che se non ci fossero posti letto disponibili l'under 40 che necessità di terapia intensiva morirebbe. 
Per non parlare delle morti legate al malfunzionamento del sistema sanitario a causa della pandemia, morti non dovute al covid ma che ne sono indirettamente collegate.


----------



## Ambrole (10 Agosto 2021)

Che tristezza vedere ancora gente che non vuole vaccinarsi..... livelli bassi bassi bassi.


----------



## bmb (10 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> È divenuto virale il video di una *no vax pentita* di non essersi fatta il vaccino anti-covid ed ora *ricoverata *in un ospedale di Agrigento. Attaccata ad un respiratore artificiale, la paziente ha affermato nel video: "_*Vaccinatevi subito, è una malattia bruttissima...Io non ho fatto il vaccino come tutti quelli che sono ricoverati qui. Siamo profondamente pentiti.* E' una malattia terribile, difficile da superare quando si riesce"._
> 
> Video al secondo post.


Se non credeva alla malattia non doveva avere accesso alle cure.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Agosto 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma se son morte delle persone sotto i 40 anni come fa ad essere zero la percentuale?!


perchè non avevano voglia di tenere 2 decimali dopo la virgola probabilmente. comunque mi sembrano un po' bassini come dati sinceramente.


----------



## Manue (10 Agosto 2021)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> Di disinformazione mi sa che ne hai fatta di più tu. Quardando i dati statistici di mortalità si vede che è il contrario di quanto asserisce. I morti da quando è iniziniziato il covid sono aumentati di più di quanto ufficialmente dichiarato e considera che sono praticamente spariti i morti per influenza. Portare il caso di tuo zio o simili non è utile in nessun modo. Inoltre il vaccino non è immunizzante. Quindi il vaccinato si può infettare anche subito. Il punto cruciale è che le probabilità di conseguenze gravi sono bassissime e questo potrebbe rimanere vero per sempre. Stiamo parlando di virus diversi, ma dopo uno shift del virus influenzale, assimilabile al SARS cov2 rispetto al SARS, come nel caso della spagnola, ci sono stati moltissimi morti. Poi begli anni successivi i morti sono calati per immunità naturale perché il vaccino non c'era. I successivi drift, cioè le varianti, non hanno portato a epidemie così impattanti. Questo non è un virus influenzale ma non sappiamo esattamente come si comporti.
> Non mi sembra che sia stato scritto da nessuna parte che virus=morte ma concorderai che questa è una delle peggiori epidemie che si sono viste al mondo negli ultimi 100 anni. *Non c'è alcun motivo al mondo per cui una persona senza controindicazioni cliniche e sana di mente possa decidere di non vaccinarsi.*



E allora facessero sparire dal modulo del consenso informativo il punto 10.


----------



## Manue (10 Agosto 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> I morti per covid sotto i 40 anni in Italia sono circa 355.
> Tralasciando il fatto che dubito altamente la normale influenza facesse 355 morti sotto i 40 anni, ci si dimentica sempre un particolare importantissimo.
> Non è tanto il numero dei morti da guardare, ma l'età media dei ricoveri in ordinaria ed in intensiva.
> I numeri dicono che l'età media dei ricoveri ordinari è di 49 anni mentre quella dei ricoveri in intensiva è di 62 anni. Considerando che si tratta di una media, il dato è altamente preoccupante. 62 anni di età media in intensiva vuol dire che nonostante la maggioranza dei morti sia over 70 (e quindi anche il numero degli stessi ricoverati è elevato) in ospedale finisce gente molto più giovane, l'età media dei decessi si attesta attorno ai 75 anni per poter arrivare a 62 anni di età media in intensiva vuol dire che ci finiscono anche gli under 40 e 50 altrimenti sarebbe impossibile arrivare ad un età media così bassa vista l'età dei deceduti.
> ...



.

non significa che non ci si debba vaccinare,
sono due discorsi distinti.

Dal mio punto di vista è importante tenere ben saldi i piedi a terra, poiché stiamo raggiungendo un livello preoccupante, covid=morte nelle menti delle persone.
D'accordissimo che questo virus se ti prende male rischi a qualsiasi età,
ma bisogna anche ragionare per probabilità, le stesse probabilità che affrontiamo anche quando prendiamo un aereo, ad esempio, spero sia chiara l'analogia.

Credo però che qui si entra in volontà personali,
chi ha voglia di scavare a fondo e comprendere questo virus come agisce, come agire in caso di contagio, il livello di preoccupazione e tranquillità.

Non credo ci sia molto da dire di altro.


----------

